# Plumb wood - any good for smoking?



## bob95065 (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a friend that pruned some plumb trees and offered me the branches.  Is it any good for smoking?  I already got plenty of apple wood from him.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 17, 2020)

Any fruit tree can be used for smoking.

So to answer your question. . . Yes.

It's best to make sure that the wood is seasoned however.

John


----------



## buzzy (Apr 17, 2020)

YUP!  X2


----------



## forktender (Apr 17, 2020)

I love plum wood, actually prefer it too apple wood...it's just harder to find around here.
So grab all you can, try grabbing the larger limbs and I probably wouldn't grab anything smaller than 3/4-1''
Unless you plan on cutting it up into tiny pieces and using it as chips in an electric smoker.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes sir a good find and some great flavor.

Warren


----------

